# Poll: What Photo Album Should I Start Next?



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, lets see. I've started Babes of Gencon, En World Members Gallery, and the EN World: Next Generation Photo Galleries.

Here are the choices.

Weapons!: Most of us as Gamers own mideival weapons, from swords and flails to blowguns and crossbows. Post a gallery fo your collection or favorite peices!

Mr/Ms En World: A sort of contest. People can post any pic of themselves for his and we'll vote on a Mr and Ms Enworld. Contestants will be encouraged to take new pictures specfically for this event. Either in Costume or whatever they like. There might be catagories, I dont know. Will flesh this out more if it gets chosen. I'd also would like EnP and any othe PDF companies to offer prizes for winning contestants.

Book Collection: Post a picture of your RPG Library! The bigger the better. Spanning all games and genres. Maybe turn this into a contest too, with the winner getting a community account (if Morrus agrees to sponsor it or something).

Suggestion?: Gimmie a suggestion for one.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 3, 2003)

They all sound good... although Mr. Ms. Enworld is kinda....I dunno...I don't want to be judged....

I voted weapons because I want to show off my nifty Egyptian dagger...


----------



## Nifft (Sep 3, 2003)

*Weapons!* Enough with the squishy "people" stuff -- we don't play DUNGEONS and DRAGONS to look at pictures of (relatively) normal humans! -- N


----------



## Hopping Vampire (Sep 3, 2003)

Nifft said:
			
		

> *Weapons!* Enough with the squishy "people" stuff -- we don't play DUNGEONS and DRAGONS to look at pictures of (relatively) normal humans! -- N




i second that.

Mr/Mrs Enworld should follow


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 3, 2003)

I agree, I don't like the Mr/Ms Enworld idea...

Weapons yes yes yes...  Books... sure.

How about an album for self painted minis?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 4, 2003)

petooey.  I spit on Mr. & Mrs. ENWorld.

I want to see weapons and if there is fresh blood dripping from the edges, all the better.



Please do not hurt anybody or animals in providing the blood on the weapons.  Prick your finger or if you have a mace, bash yourself in the face, but don't hurt anyone else.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 5, 2003)

weapons it is!


----------



## Doc_Souark (Sep 5, 2003)

GamerChicks gone wild ?   And I vote Weapons


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 5, 2003)

How about a Pets of Enworld?

Everyone puts pictures of their gamer dogs and gamer cats and gamer fish and well...you get the point...


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 6, 2003)

I like the idea of the Pets of ENWorld, Djeta.

Weapons, Arthur, out of the ones you mentioned.

Djeta - I've been bumped from your sig!
    

Ahh, that's OK - I was surprised to see it there -its wording could probably have been improved greatly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 6, 2003)

OT: Eh, your still in my sig. It's about the most accurate statement for my presense on the boards so-far.


----------



## garyh (Sep 6, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> OT: Eh, your still in my sig. It's about the most accurate statement for my presense on the boards so-far.




Particularly since you replied to Reapersaurus' comment in just 4 minutes, and you hadn't even posted in this thread previously!


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 6, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Djeta - I've been bumped from your sig!
> 
> Ahh, that's OK - I was surprised to see it there -its wording could probably have been improved greatly.



umm...  see the Djeta- part up there? 

I was talking about her dropping my not-perfectly-phrased comment about Leonard Nimoy's Ballad of Bilbo monstrosity... which is fine to drop, as it was one of those "temporary" sig quotes.

Quotes that define a person are interesting - you never know when they'll be said, or from who.
The quote I have in my sig (from hong) was actually in the middle of a somewhat heated discussion, and he was somewhat on the other side (in his flippant, distantly-confrontational way). 
It just struck me as a concise wording that encapsulated my approach on the boards that I hadn't realized, or actively tried to do.


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 6, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Particularly since you replied to Reapersaurus' comment in just 4 minutes, and you hadn't even posted in this thread previously!




That was rather impressive...

BTW - Nice avatar Garyh.


----------



## Hackenslash (Sep 7, 2003)

*Weapons, Vepons and Wippins......*

Hello again All,

I voted weapons, as I think it would be cool to see what eveyone has tucked away in their DnD rooms, or maybe just out for open display.

An idea for a new Gallery would be "...at your worst" where ENWorlders have to submit their worst, most trashed photo. With particular encouragement going to people who have no idea the photo was taken in the first place....Excellent !!!.....Now how do ya like 'dem apples....Cheers


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 7, 2003)

I would go with pets, but I guess the libary would work but I think I would be a tad to lazy to go pull everything out of storage...


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 7, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Djeta - I've been bumped from your sig!




I know.  I meant to delete something else (stupid 500 character sig limit) and I caught the 1st 1/2 of your quote by mistake and deleted. Now I can't recall what it was


----------



## garyh (Sep 8, 2003)

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> That was rather impressive...
> 
> BTW - Nice avatar Garyh.




Thanks!   I noticed yours after I updated mine.  At least they're different enough to be distinguished pretty easily.  I notice, BTW, that you're in Irvine. I grew up in Fountain Valley, went to UC Irvine, worked in Newport Beach and lived in Costa Mesa before moving up to Sacramento for grad school last year.  Kinda neat to see an Irviner on the boards! 

Saaaaaaaay....  Irvine...  a WarCraft avatar...  you don't work for Blizzard, do you?


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 9, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> Saaaaaaaay....  Irvine...  a WarCraft avatar...  you don't work for Blizzard, do you?




That would be nice wouldn't it? 

I *did* work at Interplay for a while though.

Soo... Where's this weapons album then?


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 11, 2003)

Okay, Arthur is working hard, so I made it myself...

Weapons of ENWorlders


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 13, 2003)

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> Okay, Arthur is working hard, so I made it myself...
> 
> Weapons of ENWorlders




Cool. I need to take some pictures of mine and MojoGMs daggers and other assorted shiny pointy things and get them up there.


----------



## mistergone (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm just going to sneak a post in here so that the Sacramento ENWorld clique has a dominating presence.   


Uh, actually, I have no idea what I'm even doing in Meta... I feel lost... Oh yeah, I was looking for something...

Oh yeah part two, I would have voted for weapons, also.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 14, 2003)

thanks blood. ;-p


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 16, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> thanks blood. ;-p




Yeah yeah, sure sure...

No, if only somebody other them myself would post to it!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 16, 2003)

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, sure sure...
> 
> No, if only somebody other them myself would post to it!





I took some pictures of my daggers and sadly, the pictures did not come out 

Do you have any tips on photography things like daggers, swords etc?


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 16, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I took some pictures of my daggers and sadly, the pictures did not come out
> 
> Do you have any tips on photography things like daggers, swords etc?




Hmmm, did you take the pictures inside, in artificial light, with a disposable camera?

Well, to be honest, the base of the picture I have up, of my cutlass, came from the eBay listing from which I bought it...   I didn't have the time, or the energy to set up a "glamor shot" of my cutlass.  I didn't want the entry to be just that one shot, I wanted to shot it from other angles.  But I didn't want it to look like an eBay listing, so I didn't use the other pictures from there. (And it was the close ups of the hilt that really sold me on this weapon.)  I also wanted to put myself in there with my cutlass, to make it more personal.  But I looked terrible and I was about to go to bed.  So I used to cutlass to mask most of me.  (It's a weapon gallery anyway.  )  I had a friend take pictures of me, in a well lit hallway, with a digital camera that had a focus feature and pre-view window.

If all you have is a disposable camera, it's pretty hit or miss.  It's tricky to get nice up close shots with those.  They're mostly made to be used outdoors during the day... The addition of a flash doesn't always help.  (I have seen some disposables that were specifically for portraits... But that was a long time ago, and I seem to recall that it was expensive.)  Check the back of the camera, there are usually little symbols that indicate the conditions it's best used under.  

Most disposables are meant to be used outside, during the day.  If there's a little lamp on the back, that means that *they* think it's okay to be used indoors.  You should also see a little symbol that indicates how far away you should be for best results.

When you're using regular film, regardless of if it's in a disposable, a point and click, or a full fledged rig with adjustable speeds and f-stops.  Look at the film speed.  Film usually comes in speeds of 100 - 700.  The lower the speed, the better it is for dark conditions.  Most Disposables and point & clicks use 400 because it's right in the middle.  I've had the best luck using 400 speed indoors, but during the day, with a good amount of both natural and artificial light.  Basicly an open window with a lamp on the other side to provide fill.  (600 and 700 are mostly for very well lit action shots.  The film is very very fast to catch subjects in movement without blur.)

Composition:
If you're going to put the knife down in any way, make sure you take the picture from the knife's level.  (The same is true of animals)  Kneel down, sit down or (if you lay the item down on a table) stand on a chair to get a strait on shot of your weapon.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 17, 2003)

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> Hmmm, did you take the pictures inside, in artificial light, with a disposable camera?
> .......
> Hope that helps.





Thanks and yes it helped. It was a cheap disposable. I'm getting a digital in a few weeks which I think will probably take clearer pictures. I might try to find a picture of at least my Egytian dagger, which even though it's mass produced and not like, specially made for me or anything, is and probably always will be my favorite. I'm sure I can find a pic online of it.


EDIT : Found a picture from the place where I got it. Posted it in the Gallery. I have no idea where MojoGM got his, so we'll have to wait till we can take some pictures for that.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Sep 18, 2003)

Well, the pets thing and the "here's a picture of me" thing has beed done to death, undeath, turning and then a pile of dust.  And we know ArthurQ is really dying to show off that Batarang of his, so what the hell, I vote weapons.  But with the caveat that no one poses with his weapon.  Weapon only.  No posers or poseurs.  Hey, I'm harsh, but unfair.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 18, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> Well, the pets thing and the "here's a picture of me" thing has beed done to death, undeath, turning and then a pile of dust. And we know ArthurQ is really dying to show off that Batarang of his, so what the hell, I vote weapons. But with the caveat that no one poses with his weapon. Weapon only. No posers or poseurs. Hey, I'm harsh, but unfair.





BAT'LETH!


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 18, 2003)

Arthur has a Batarang?

Cool!

Djeta, that dagger is sweet!  Where'd you get it?



			
				KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> No posers or poseurs.  Hey, I'm harsh, but unfair.



Too late I'm afraid, the poser has already posed.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Sep 18, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> BAT'LETH!




Thanks, ArthurQ.  I'm going to be lauging about this one all day.  [snicker].


----------

